# Tundra has no preinstalled trailer brake!?



## BIGMIKE77

I hok up my 18ft HD trailer to haul the wheelers so I could take the kids to play in the mud. Get it hitched and chained and connect the power. Sierra had a brake adjust switch under the wheel to the left. I looked everywhere for a switch, no dice. I engage the "towing" button to see if the display would give me the option, still no dice. So i assume there is none and I need to install a seperate trailer brake controller. Did I miss something and there is one pre-installed. Or what are your recommendations if I have to install seperate.


----------



## Pilot281

No, there is no pre-installed brake controller. However, with the towing package, the truck is pre-wired for a brake controller (the wiring harness adapter should have been in the clove compartment). I would recommend any of the Prodigy controllers.


----------



## Longshot270

Pilot281 said:


> No, there is no pre-installed brake controller. However, with the towing package, the truck is pre-wired for a brake controller (the wiring harness adapter should have been in the clove compartment). I would recommend any of the Prodigy controllers.


x2


----------



## Roofish

Toyota CHARGES for everything PERIOD


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

No truck comes with a brake controller. if you had one last time then it just so happend to be in there. They all comme with a plug under the dash or in the glove box that you can hook up to. Brake controllers retail for about $69 or $79 depending on where you get them.

In reguards to the toyata comment. Every one has it easy unless you own a Nissan. Nissans need about 3 relays under the hood that you can only buy from the factory even AFTER all of your wiring has been installed by the hitch place. The relays can cost as much as $60 a relay. (So I have heard form customers) You have it easy with a yota.


----------



## ReelWork

Roofish said:


> Toyota CHARGES for everything PERIOD


Yeah, what a crazy concept for a company to have...


----------



## BIGMIKE77

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> No truck comes with a brake controller. if you had one last time then it just so happend to be in there. They all comme with a plug under the dash or in the glove box that you can hook up to. Brake controllers retail for about $69 or $79 depending on where you get them.
> 
> In reguards to the toyata comment. Every one has it easy unless you own a Nissan. Nissans need about 3 relays under the hood that you can only buy from the factory even AFTER all of your wiring has been installed by the hitch place. The relays can cost as much as $60 a relay. (So I have heard form customers) You have it easy with a yota.


The GMC and Chevy's Texas Edition, and the higher end models have the factory installed brake controller, it was built in under the dash. I bought the Sierra brand new also. Getting the Platinum Tundra, I was expecting one but I guess not.


----------



## S-3 ranch

my last truck a chevy had one straight from factory , just hook up and go same with my F350 , but @ almost 40k i would wonder why they dont have one on ???


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> The GMC and Chevy's Texas Edition, and the higher end models have the factory installed brake controller, it was built in under the dash. I bought the Sierra brand new also. Getting the Platinum Tundra, I was expecting one but I guess not.
> View attachment 600353


 First Time I have seen one factory like that, but with us being a shop that installs after market controls and such I would imagine I wouldnt see many.

I was just informed by my grandfather that some of the new dodges and super dutys come with them too. I had no idea they already had factory ones.... Learn something new every day *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Jolly Roger

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> First Time I have seen one factory like that, but with us being a shop that installs after market controls and such I would imagine I wouldnt see many.
> 
> I was just informed by my grandfather that some of the new dodges and super dutys come with them too. I had no idea they already had factory ones.... Learn something new every day *shrugs shoulders*


Ford F250s come with factory trailer brake controller, think in the Lariat package up. On my 2006 Kingrach the factory trailer brake is next to the Aux switches.

I know our commercial F250s come with factory trailer brakes.


----------



## trodery

The 2014 Tundra's will have the built in brake controller as an option. Just another reason I'm waiting for them to come out.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2013/02/first-look-2014-toyota-tundra.html


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Jolly Roger said:


> Ford F250s come with factory trailer brake controller, think in the Lariat package up. On my 2006 Kingrach the factory trailer brake is next to the Aux switches.
> 
> I know our commercial F250s come with factory trailer brakes.


Yeah just finding this out lol... People only come to us when they need one isntalled so that might be why I have not seen one. Plus I have never owned any of these vehicles.


----------



## Steve H

F-150 comes with it too. It is an option but comes standard with the trailer tow package.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

How good do the factory controls work? They look cheap, but at the same time at least you do not have that big God awful box in your way too.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> How good do the factory controls work? They look cheap, but at the same time at least you do not have that big God awful box in your way too.


they work great on the fords since everything is integrated. between the trailer brakes and the jake brake on the superdutys you should have no problem stopping. pretty awesome and much better than when they first came out on the 2003ish or 2004 model.


----------

